# No Escape



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else had picked up this gem on page 173:

_'No Escape
If a Template weapon hits a building's Fire Point or an Open-Topped vehicle and there is a unit embarked inside that building or vehicle, then in addition to any other effects that unit suffers D6 hits, resolved at the Strength and AP of the weapon. These hits are Randomly Allocated.'_

I think it's a pretty important thang. Nice that you can poke a couple of Heavy Flamers or a Baleflamer at a Ghost Ark and roast the Warriors without having to get through AV13 and 4 Hull Points.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

noticed that. since i regularly play vs orks...i'm just grinning in an evil fashion...


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Does this work on non open topped vehicles if you hit the fire point?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No, it only works on Open-Topped, so it only really affects Orks, Dark Eldar and Necrons, but it does affect them quite a bit. Necrons in particular, as the number of mid/high strength flamers with AP4 or less that people bring has increased over the past edition, I think. No longer can they sit in a Ghost Ark and laugh at people firing off a silly amount of Gauss shots while presenting an AV13 4HP chassis at people.


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww I liked the idea of turning a rhino into an oven! Its still a great rule and makes flamers even better this edition!


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

A lot of smiles around our gaming club about this, since our Ork player is currently unbeaten.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think this is more worrisome to necrons and dark eldar. As an ork player is use to trucks and battlewagons exploding in turn one so I don't think it will be a big change for ork players.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A friend pointed out to me that it makes D-Scythes a lot better, which I agree with.

Yes - Ork vehicles are usually gone by the time you'd get into range to flame them, and Dark Eldar vehicles will probably die from anything stronger than a Flamer (although even a Flamer will do a lot of damage to the embarked unit unless it's Incubi or Grotesques), so it's only really Necrons affected.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The Decimator is going to kick extra ass now. The "Smash" rule on the Decimator's Siege Claw has a rule that you inflict D6 hits per heavy flamer (can have 2) to an occupied transport if you deal a pen. Can effectively incinerate all the occupants of a transport before they can get out, and without fully destroying the transport itself. S8 AP2, not a bad chance at getting that pen.

Open-topped OR a fire point. Cool. Can roast marines and guardsmen inside of their transports. Not a Land Raider, but that is a pretty secure vehicle without fire points.

*edit* 

Ooops, I guess fire points only on the buildings. Oh well. Not as good, but still good against the armies mentioned above.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> No longer can they sit in a Ghost Ark and laugh at people firing off a silly amount of Gauss shots while presenting an AV13 4HP chassis at people.


Aww I'm going to have to hid behind it then  to be fair vehicles got tougher so I guess this brings things back down again, but most open-top vehicles are fairly weak apart from the ghost ark, but then if you kill any guys inside you can get them back anyway. D6 hits isn't *that* much may cause problems from heavy flamers but I haven't seen many of those except on dreadnoughts, and if youa re in flamer range with an infatry unit then I ask how you survived 30 gauss shots..... But yes I can't hide from baleflamers anymore  .... but then they are hull mounted so yay!!!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's a fair cop - destroying Ghost Arks is going to be the devil's job now, so being able to hurt the dudes inside with a niche gun that your opponent may or may not have is pretty forgivable.

Gonna have to try me some Interceptors with Incinerators, I've always wanted to :victory:


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

My gaming group must be way too casual or not bringing enough anti-vehicle guns, as we do struggle when our regular Ork player brings Evil Sunz as the core force, from his major Ork army.

So this change is a plus for us at least.


----------

